# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Κυκλάδες [Εξπρές Δανάη, Μεθοδία, Εξπρές Ευβοϊκός, Erke]

## che

Θα ηθελα οποιες πληροφοριες υπαρχουν και ειδικα φωτογραφιες απο αυτο το θρυλικο πλοιο κατα την γνωμη μου το οποιο ταξιδεψε στην Ελλαδα σαν (ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ,ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΥΟΙΚΟΣ,ΜΕΘΩΔΙΑ,ΕΞΠΕΣ ΔΑΝΑΗ) η' ''πλοιο φαντασμα'' για οσους γνωριζουν πιο πολλα!  :Very Happy:  

Η τελευταια γραμμη που εξυπηρετισε ηταν ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΑΙΓΙΝΑ-ΜΕΘΑΝΑ-ΠΟΡΟ
και τελευταιος του πλοιαρχος ο καπτα ΝΙΚΟΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗΣ(ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ)

Απο τη γεφυρα του εχουν περασει σαν πλοιαρχοι

οι καπτα ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΣΤΑΘΗΣ,ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΓΕΡΟΝΤΑΚΗΣ,ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ,ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΠΑΠΑΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ

----------


## MIRSINI

¶ντε και καπετάνιος!!

----------


## xara

*M/F Express Danae*
Photo: Agapitos Express Ferries 


M/F Erke


Route ? 
Building year 1972  
Building yard United Shipping Yard, Greece  
Owner Pastel Holdings 
Operator ? 
Length 74,48 m 
Breadth 11,99 m 
Draft ? 
GT 3.518 
Machinery ? 
Speed 17 kn. 
Number of passengers 870 
Number of beds 0 
Number of cars 52 
Lanemetres ? 
Port of registry ? 
Flag ? 
Former names Express Danae (1999-2004) - Saronikos Ferries
Express Danae (1996-1999) - Agapitos Express Ferries
Methodia (1994-1996) - Ventouris Sea Lines
Evoicos (1993-1994) - Agapitos Lines
Kyklades (1972-1993) - Agapitos Lines

Former owners Minoan Flying Dolphins (1999-2004)
Agapitos Express Line (1996-1999

----------


## Michael

Συγνώμη, αυτό ταξιδεύει ακόμα;

----------


## che

Φιλε Μichael το ΔΑΝΑΗ ταξιδευει ακομα αλλα οχι σε Ελληνικα νερα εχει πουληθει σε Τουρκικα συμφεροντα και το καινουργιο του ονομα ειναι ΕΡΚΕ  :Sad:  


Μακαρι ομως να εξακολουθουσε να ειναι εδω στην Ελλαδα οπου για οσους γνωριζουν εχει γραψει την δικη του ιστορια και εχει βγαλει πολλους πλοιαρχους μιας και καποτε ηταν το ''εκπαιδευτικο'' της εταιρειας που το ειχε τελευταια!!!

----------


## xara

Κων/πολη-Οδησσός η κάποιο λιμάνι της Αζοφικής

----------


## Michael

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες,

Έτυχε να ταξιδέψω πολλές φορές μαζί του. Αν και φαινόταν κάπως παλιό, παρ' όλα αυτά μου άρεσε διότι είχε αυτό που λέμε ναυτικό σκαρί. Ωραίο βαποράκι ήταν! Καλοτάξιδο όποιους και αν μεταφέρει τώρα.
 Επίσης, αν δεν το μπερδεύω με κάποιο άλλο της γραμμής, ήταν σ' αυτό που είχα κάνει την πρώτη κουβέντα με έναν καπετάνιο (δεν ξέρω το ονομά του, το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι πως είχε γένια) όταν για πρώτη φορά είχα ανεβεί σε γέφυρα βαποριού. Τα λόγια του τα θυμάμαι ακόμα πολύ καλά...

----------


## fcuk

Για να μπω και εγω στην κουβεντα και εγω για το πολυαγαπημενο σε ολους ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΑΝΑΗ,''ΠΛΟΙΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑ'',''ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟ'' και ολα τα αλλα παρατσουκλια που ειχε το ΔΑΝΑΗ βαζω και μια φωτογραφια του απο το shipspotting του ilhan kermen που το εχει παρει φωτογραφια οπως ειναι τωρα!!!

Συμφωνω με ολους τους προλαλισαντες και ειδικα με τον che μαλλον πρεπει να δημιουργησουμε κανενα fun club του ΔΑΝΑΗ.

Κατα την γνωμη ειναι μακραν απο τα πιο ομορφα πλοια που εχουν περασει απο τα Ελληνικα νερα και εχει αφησει την δικη του ιστορια!!!

----------


## fcuk

Υ.Γ στο προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου...
κατι που δεν ξερω βεβαια σιγουρα αν ειναι αληθεια δεν το εχω τσεκαρει το ΔΑΝΑΗ ξεκινησε να κατασκευαζεται απο τον Σ.ΚΟΚΟΤΑ (τον τραγουδιστη) ...ναι σωστα καταλαβατε!!!για θαλαμηγο του η' για να το εκμεταλευτει σαν επιβατηγο τοτε που ειχε κανει μια προσπαθεια να ασχωληθει με τα πλοια.Για την ιστορια απλα τοτε απ'οτι εχει δηλωσει ο ιδιος αυτη η προσπαθεια δεν του βγηκε αλλα τωρα εχει ξανα δραστηριοποιηθει με καποιους αλλους μαζι σε μια εταιρια με ρυμουλκα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

κάποια στιγμή νομίζω είχε έρθει απο την Ραφήνα και πήγαινε στο Μαρμάρι έτσι δεν είναι ?

----------


## fcuk

Σωστος ο παιχτης σαν ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ! :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Σωστος ο παιχτης σαν ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ!


΄
μπράβο και έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου με ποιά ονομασία είχε έρθει  :Wink:  
Μετά πήγε απο πειραιά για αργοσαρωνικό έτσι δεν είναι ?

----------


## fcuk

...και παλι σωστος ο captain του naytilia
και χωρις την βοηθεια του κοινου 

νομιζω οτι ειχε σταματησει για λιγο(δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ομως εχω ενα μικρο κενο) και μετα ξεκινησε

Παντως πρεπει να εκανε και λιγο δρομολογια στον Αργοσαρωνικο με το ονομα ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΒΟΙΚΟΣ γιατι κυκλοφορουν και σχετικες φωτογραφιες στο διαδυκτιο που το δειχνουν με αυτο το ονομα στην προβλητα που πεφτουν τα πλοια για Αργοσαρωνικο και μετα πρεπει να αλλαξε ονομα.

Επισης οποιος θελει να δει αρκετες φωτο του πλοιου με ολες τις ονομασιες του και να το δει και τοτε που ειχε και βαρκες σαν Μεθωδια μπορει να μπει στο www.faktaomfartyg.com η' κανοντας αναζητηση στο google πατωντας m/s express danae και να κανει κλικ στο πρωτο αποτελεσμα.

Σαν ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΑΝΑΗ δεν ειχε βαρκες μονο βαρελακια,σχεδιες και μια ''rescue''... ο θεος να την κανει της a.hellas 

Σαν ERKE του ξανα προσθεσαν τισ βαρκες.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πολύ σωστά τι μου θύμισες τώρα    
Ο Φίλος μας Naxos θα το θυμάται ως ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ 
Σίγουρα θα έχει να μας πει..........

----------


## fcuk

βρηκα μια απιστευτη φωτογραφια του στην σελιδα:

www.dstef.club.fr

η φωτογραφια ειναι του PHILIPPE BREBANT.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15

Σαν ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω σε ποιον ντοκο ειναι.

----------


## George

Έχω την εντύπωση πως είναι στα 200άρια.

----------


## Spyros

σωστος ο George...ειναι οως στα 200αρια

----------


## fcuk

Tωρα που το λετε εισαστε σωστοι τωρα παρατηρησα και το σημα της Ολυμπιακης απεναντι

----------


## Spyros

Μικρο και ομως εχει μεινει αξεχαστο ενω και μονο το γεγονος οτι ειναι Ελληνικης κατασκευης μας κανει να το βλεπουμε και λιγο πιο "πατριωτικα".
Κατασκευαστικε το 1972 στο Περαμα για λογαριασμο της Ακτοπλοιας αφων Αγαπητου. Με το ονομα ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ οργωσε στην κυριολεξια ολο το Αιγαιο. Μεχρι και Δωδεκανησα ειχε φτασει "η χαρη του"....Μια σταλια βαπορι....
Το 1993 "πηγαινει" στην  εταιρεια του Ι.Αγαπητου (Agapitos Express Ferries) και μετονομαζεται σε ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ, δρομολογειται απο Ραφηνα για Ευβοια.
Το 1994 το αγοραζει η Ventouris Lines (εταιρεια των Βεντουρηδων του Σαρωνικου), μετονομαζεται σε ΜΕΘΟΔΙΑ και φυσικα δρομολογειται στο Σαρωνικο. Με τον παροπλισμο των πλοιων της εταιρειας, παροπλιζεται κι αυτο αλλα δημοπρατειται απο τον Κ.Αγαπητο και μετονομαζεται σε ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΑΝΑΗ.
Το 1999 μαζι με τα πολλα, "καταταχτηκε" κι αυτο στον στολο της Minoan Flying Dolphins με τα σινιαλα της Saronikos Ferries.
Προπερσι το χασαμε δυστυχως κι αυτο αφου πουληθηκε στην Κορεα και μετονομαστηκε σε ERKE (???).....

----------


## George

Αφού προηγήθηκε παροπλισμός σε ντάνα της Ελευσίνας.

----------


## Spyros

Σωστα George.Οντως προηγηθηκε ο παροπλισμος και το αξιοσημειωτο ειναι οτι δεν εχει μπει μια πινελια επανω στο πλοιο τωρα που ξαναταξιδευει...
Απορω βεβαια αν εχει γινει εστω ενας οικτρος δεξαμενισμος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μικρο και ομως εχει μεινει αξεχαστο ενω και μονο το γεγονος οτι ειναι Ελληνικης κατασκευης μας κανει να το βλεπουμε και λιγο πιο "πατριωτικα".
> Κατασκευαστικε το 1972 στο Περαμα για λογαριασμο της Ακτοπλοιας αφων Αγαπητου. Με το ονομα ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ οργωσε στην κυριολεξια ολο το Αιγαιο. Μεχρι και Δωδεκανησα ειχε φτασει "η χαρη του"....Μια σταλια βαπορι....
> Το 1993 "πηγαινει" στην εταιρεια του Ι.Αγαπητου (Agapitos Express Ferries) και μετονομαζεται σε ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ, δρομολογειται απο Ραφηνα για Ευβοια.
> Το 1994 το αγοραζει η Ventouris Lines (εταιρεια των Βεντουρηδων του Σαρωνικου), μετονομαζεται σε ΜΕΘΟΔΙΑ και φυσικα δρομολογειται στο Σαρωνικο. Με τον παροπλισμο των πλοιων της εταιρειας, παροπλιζεται κι αυτο αλλα δημοπρατειται απο τον Κ.Αγαπητο και μετονομαζεται σε ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΑΝΑΗ.
> Το 1999 μαζι με τα πολλα, "καταταχτηκε" κι αυτο στον στολο της Minoan Flying Dolphins με τα σινιαλα της Saronikos Ferries.
> Προπερσι το χασαμε δυστυχως κι αυτο αφου πουληθηκε στην Κορεα και μετονομαστηκε σε ERKE (???).....


 
Το θυμάμαι στην Ραφήνα όπου πήγαινε Μαρμάρι .
Θυμάται αν πήγαινε κανεις Παροναξία ?

----------


## Spyros

Φυσικα και πηγαινε.Την εποχη της μεγαλης του δοξας σαν ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ το θυμαμαι αρκετα συχνα στην παρο.Τωρα ακριβως τα δρομολογια που εκανε δεν τα θυμαμαι δυστυχως..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Φυσικα και πηγαινε.Την εποχη της μεγαλης του δοξας σαν ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ το θυμαμαι αρκετα συχνα στην παρο.Τωρα ακριβως τα δρομολογια που εκανε δεν τα θυμαμαι δυστυχως..


Μήπως θύμάσαι με πόσα πήγαινε ?

----------


## Spyros

Την Παρο παντως την εκανε 5,5 ωριτσες...Λογικα γυρω στα 16 και κατι ψιλα αν υπολογιζω σωστα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Την Παρο παντως την εκανε 5,5 ωριτσες...Λογικα γυρω στα 16 και κατι ψιλα αν υπολογιζω σωστα


Σε ευχαριστώ Spyro.
Παλιές καλές εποχές .....

----------


## vassilisman

Μήπως υπάρχει καμία φωτογραφία του ?

----------


## Spyros

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/kyklades_1972.htm
Εδώ μπορείς να δεις μερικες φωτο του. Δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει καμια ως ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ οποτε αν καποιος εχει ας μας βαλει να δουμε κι εμεις

----------


## vassilisman

THANKS !!!!!!!

----------


## vassilisman

TA SINIALA TOY VENTOYRI DEN TOY PIGAINANA KATHOLOY !! HTAN APAISIO :Mad:    .   EIXA TAXIDEPSEI MIA FORA GIA AIGINA ME TO PLOIO  PRIN KANA -DYO XRONIA.  KALOTAXIDO TAN . AN KAI EIXA KANENA 5ARI, DEN KATALAVAINE TIPOTA . APOLYTOS.

----------


## vassilisman

* SORRY, PIO PALIA HTAN 4-5 XRONAKIA PERIPOY

----------


## vassilisman

KAMIA TWRINH FOTOGRAFIA YPARXEI (SAN "ERKE") ?

----------


## cortomaltese

> Μήπως θύμάσαι με πόσα πήγαινε ?



Το Κυκλαδες τη δεκαετια του 80 (της "δοξας του"), εκανε επιδοτούμενη γραμμη απο Πειραια για Κυκλαδες Κρητη Δωδεκανησα Χιο Μυτιληνη Καβαλα το οποιο ηταν Κυκλικο και επειδη ηταν μικροτερο απο 75 μετρα ειχε απαγορευτικο τα 8 , ετσι ενω ηταν το δρομολογιο εβδομαδιαιο ενιοτε γινοταν 10 ημερο ή και περισοτερο. Ταχυτητα εκεινες τις λαμπρες εποχες 15 μειουμενα 1 το χρονο , στο τελος εκανε 12 και την Παρο την ειχε φτασει 7 ώρες και. Το 90 αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν η τελευταια του με το ΑΑ στις τσιμινιερες και εκανε ενα μεσημεριανο για Παρο Ναξο στος 12 ή 2 απο Πειραια. Μετα παροπλιστηκε και με τα σηνιαλα του ΚΑΙ εσκασε στη Ραφηνα τον Ιουλη του 93 ως ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ με πλοίαρχο στην αρχη τον καπτα Σταματη Ηλιοπουλο απο την Πατρα (παρατσουκλι Πακιστανος) και μετα τον καπτα Νικο το Χατζηγεωργιου απο την Συρο. Δεν στεριωσε, τον Νοεμβρη την εκανε και το πηρε ο Αντωνης Βεντουρης το ονομασε ΜΕΘΟΔΙΑ και το εσκασε στο Σαρωνικο με ενα καπετανιο μουστακαλη που τωρα ξεχναω πως λεγοτανε. Το 96 το ξαναπαιρενει ο Αγαπητος ο ΚΑΙ και ως ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΑΝΑΗ πλεον και με πλοιαρχο το Μηνα Ραλη και Υπαρχο το Νικο Σαρδη ξανα Σαρωνικο απο οπου και εφυγε αδοξα. Επι Αγαπητου και ΜFD πηγαινε 17 ακατεβατα και εκανε και πολυ ωραια μανουβρα παρα του οτι δεν ειχε ποτε του bow thrust, χαρακτηριστικο του επισης οτι ειχε πολυ δυνατο ρελαντι στο κομπλα της ρεβερσας και οι μανουβρες γινονταν με dead slow ή slow στις χειροτερες ενω οπιος το εβλεπε νομιζε οτι εκανε ολοταχως.

----------


## Apostolos

Με αυτήν την φώτο θα αρχήσω μία παρουσίαση φωτογραφιών του σημαντικότερου Έλληνα καραβολάτρη, του κ.κ. καθηγητού Παντελεήμονα Λελέκη όπου ευγενώς μου παραχώρησε για όλλους εμάς μέρος του τεράστιου αρχείου του. Εδώ το Κυκλάδες αρχές Αυγούστου του 1983...
Picture 005.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ήταν ένα από τα πιο αγαπητά πλοία των αδελφών Αγαπητού. Το δρομολόγιό του από τον Πειραιά μέχρι την Αλεξανδρούπολη ή την Καβάλα ήταν μια πραγματική Οδύσσεια που διαρκούσε μια εβδομάδα (μαζί με την επιστροφή).
Εδώ, ως "Εξπρές Δανάη" να φεύγει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για τα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού το 1996. Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το "Ρόδος" σε ταξίδι επιστροφής από Αστυπαλιά.

Εξπρές Δανάη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> KAMIA TWRINH FOTOGRAFIA YPARXEI (SAN "ERKE") ?


Υπάρχει στο fakta σε αυτή τη σελίδα, το καραβάκι εξακολουθεί να ταξιδεύει από την Τραπεζούντα στο Sochi παρέα με το "δικό μας" Απολλωνία ΙΙ.

----------


## Leo

Είπε κάτι στο θέμα του Λήμνος (Παναγία Τήνου) για το Κυκλάδες. Επειδή πολύ το παραμελήσαμε το καημενούλη, ενώ κι αυτό δούλεψε πολύ σκληρά στις Κυκλάδες... σκέφτομαι να κάνουμε μια καλή προσπάθεια να το ξαναθυμηθούμε.. Είμαι σίγουρος οτι οι παλαιότεροι όλο και κάτι θα ξετρυπώσουν, αλλά και οι νεότεροι (paroskayak εσένα εννοώ  :Very Happy: )... με τα ψαχτήρια όλο και καμιά έκπληξη θα μας ετοιμάσουν. Περιμένουμε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Haddock

Leo, ποιο να πρωτοθυμηθούμε... με τόσα πλοία που συζητάμε, έχουμε χάσει τον μπούσουλα...

Το _Κυκλάδες_, λοιπόν, της παλιοπαρέας ποσταλιών που δεν ξεχνιούνται όσα Blue Star και να μας έρθουν. Καθελκύστηκε στα ναυπηγεία Περάματος, Α.Ν.Β.Ε. για τους αδελφούς Ιωάννη και Βασίλη Αγαπητό. Δρομολογήθηκε ως ανταγωνιστής του Έλλη, μολαταύτα, στις αρχές της καριέρας του, το 1972, αρκετοί Παριανοί προτιμούσαν το Έλλη.

Το υπερωκεάνιο Κυκλάδες είχε χωρητικότητα 700 επιβάτες, 60 Ι.Χ. ή 14 φορτηγά και 14 Ι.Χ.!

Τα σχέδια ήταν του κ. Σπάνια, ναυπηγού της κούκλας του Ιονίου, Ιονίς!

Το _Κυκλάδες_ το ταξίδεψα στα γεννοφάσκια μου και δεν το θυμάμαι ιδιαίτερα, αφού προτιμούσαμε Έλλη, Νάξος, και Λήμνος. Εντούτοις, το θυμάμαι σε μερικά ρεμέτζα του στο παλιό της Πάρου. Σβούριζε το βαποράκι εύκολα, αλλά χοροπηδούσε εύκολα με χοντρή θάλασσα.

kyklades.jpg

Copyright

----------


## Leo

Είναι έτσι όπως τα λές φίλτατε paroskayak, ταξίδεψα μαζί του πολλές φορές κουνούσε άσχημα όντως μα ήταν και μια σταλίτσα μπαουλάκι. Μάλλον ασχημόπαπο ή μάλλον για να μην είμαι τόσο απόλυτος θα το έλεγα  ασχημούλι  συγκρίνοντασς το βέβαια πάντα με την Έλλη (τα new building της εποχής). Είχε όμως και τα καλά του όπως, αρκετούς εξωτερικούς χώρους για χάζεμα, αλλά και μια τεράστια πλωριά μπαλκονάρα.... αν έιχα φωτογραφική μηχανή τότε ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nautikos

Το ιστορικο μας καραβακι με το ονομα *Erke*.


Πηγη:flickr.com

----------


## vinman

...απο φυλλάδιο του Αγαπητού....

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Vinman, το φυλλάδιο είναι ασφαλώς μονταρισμένο, καθώς λείπει η μόνιμη σκουριά κάτω από τα όκια  :Razz:

----------


## gpulio

Να συνεισφέρω μία φωτογραφία του Κυκλάδες.
Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι ούτε πότε τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία, ούτε που, ούτε από ποιόν.
Απλά υπάρχει στο άλμπουμ με τις παιδικές μου φωτογραφίες. Φωτογραφίες από τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές στον τόπο καταγωγής μου (Πάρος) κάπου ανάμεσα στα 1974-1977. 
Kyklades1.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία σου φίλε.
Το "Κυκλάδες" από το οικογενειακό σας άλμπουμ.
Καλωσόρισες και καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## vinman

Ως Κυκλάδες κάπου στην άγονη πρίν απο πάρα πολλά χρόνια,τότε που η αποβίβαση γινότανε με βάρκες...
Ιστορική φωτογραφία του Τ.Ναχμια


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16949




...και φωτογραφημένο ως Εξπρές Δανάη πάνω απο τη γέφυρα του Γεώργιος 2 στον Σαρωνικό...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16950


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16951


(κομμένες απο τεύχη του Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Ως Κυκλάδες κάπου στην άγονη πρίν απο πάρα πολλά χρόνια,τότε που η αποβίβαση γινότανε με βάρκες...
> Ιστορική φωτογραφία του Τ.Ναχμια
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16949


 
Το λέω με μεγάλη επιφύλαξη, αλλά το λιμανάκι αυτό που βρίσκεται το Κυκλάδες στην πρώτη φώτο του vinman μοιάζει να είναι της Σχοινούσας, όπως ήταν φυσικά τη δεκαετία του '80, και μάλιστα μάλλον στο πρώτο μισό, καθότι η προβλήτα για τα πλοία δεν έγινε και πολύ μετά. :Smile:

----------


## a.molos

Ως ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ (αλλά δεν το γράφει ακόμη στην πρύμη) τον 2/1995 στον Πειραιά και σαν ΜΕΘΟΔΙΑ την επόμενη χρονιά (3/1996) στο Κερατσίνι.

EXPRESS EVOIKOS.jpg

METHODIA.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Κοιτάζοντας όλες τις φωτογραφίες σας, έχω την αίσθηση ότι το βαποράκι έγραψε τη δικιά του ιστορία με τους ξιφίες που έκανε στο Αιγαίο. Το αγαπήσαμε μαζί με την υπόλοιπη παλιοπαρέα στις Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες. Το μέγεθος του σήμερα φαίνεται αστείο αλλά ήταν μικρό και θαυματουργό. Ατρόμητο και ακάματο σκαρί που γύρισε σχεδόν όλο το Αιγαίο και συνεχίζει να προσφέρει έργο στον Εύξεινο Πόντο.

----------


## Haddock

Η φωτογραφία είναι χαμηλής ποιότητας και δεν συγκρίνεται με τις υπόλοιπες που έχουμε δει. Παρ' όλα αυτά, θεώρησα ότι να δούμε το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ στη Ρόδο είναι έκπληξη και απόδειξη για το τι ταξίδια έχει κάνει αυτό το βαποράκι.



Photo Credit: Zominthos

----------


## vinman

> Η φωτογραφία είναι χαμηλής ποιότητας και δεν συγκρίνεται με τις υπόλοιπες που έχουμε δει. Παρ' όλα αυτά, θεώρησα ότι να δούμε το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ στη Ρόδο είναι έκπληξη και απόδειξη για το τι ταξίδια έχει κάνει αυτό το βαποράκι.
> 
> Photo Credit: Zominthos


¶μα ο άνθρωπος είναι ''Τζιοβάννι''...!!!!
Εκπληκτική ανακάλυψη Νικόλα.. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Ως Κυκλάδες,μία αεροφωτογραφία του απο την μπροσούρα της Agapitos Lines του 1986!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20109

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία της πλώρης του *"Κυκλάδες"* ανεβάσαμε στην gallery.
Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από ένα ταξίδι από την Αίγινα το 1998.

Μια μοναδική πλώρη, χιλιοταξιδεμένη σε όλο το Αιγαίο.

Το λαγωνικό Rocinante ανακάλυψε το πλοίο στο Σότσι, αναζητώντας το "Ελλάς Εξπρές".
Όποιος θέλει να το δει, ας πάει στο θέμα του "Ελλάς Εξπρές".

----------


## Νάξος

Με αφορμή το αλίευμα του εκπληκτικού Ροσινάντη εδώ,

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=24511&page=3

μια ακόμη πσαργιά με αντικείμενο το μικρό αλλά αγαπημένο καράβι που όργωσε το Αιγαίο απ' άκρη σ' άκρη. Ο μάγος το απεκάλεσε θαυματουργό αν δεν απατώμαι σε προηγούμενο μήνυμά του στο νήμα. Το καραβάκι ζει, δόκσω τω θεώ.

Κυκλάδες.jpg 
Πηγή: http://www.rsverlag.ch/Schwarzes%20Meer%206.htm

----------


## Naias II

Μια ωραία φωτογραφία του ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ

Kyklades.jpg

Photo from George Giannakis

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια ιστορική στιγμή από το περιοδικό *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ".*
Τα σχέδια του νεότευκτου *"Κυκλάδες".*

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Καπεταν Ανδρέα, τον paroskayak, τον Νάξος, τον ΝΑΞΟΣ, τον Ellinis, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον Appia 1978, τον T.S.S. APOLLON, τον Django, τον giorgos...., τον Leo και τον Νίκο.

Κυκλάδες Ναυτικά Χρονικά.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μια ιστορική στιγμή από το περιοδικό *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ".*
> Τα σχέδια του νεότευκτου *"Κυκλάδες".*
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Καπεταν Ανδρέα, τον paroskayak, τον Νάξος, τον ΝΑΞΟΣ, τον Ellinis, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον Appia 1978, τον T.S.S. APOLLON, τον Django, τον giorgos...., τον Leo και τον Νίκο.
> 
> Κυκλάδες Ναυτικά Χρονικά.JPG


 
Φίλε Roi Baudoin, ευχαριστώ πολύ και ανταποδίδω με μια φωτογραφία, σαν ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΑΝΑΗ.
xpress danae.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Να και τα σχέδια του «Μορφονιού» με αρκετές διαφορές βέβαια από το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Στην Πάρο, το παρατσούκλι Μορφονιός ήταν ένα από τα πολλά ονοματα του ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ, λόγω της ψηλής μάσκας του σκαριού. Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ, όπως και το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, δίκαια κατείχε τον τίτλο της «φτερούς» αφού οι δυο 9κύλινδρες MAK των 2.200 HP και το χαμηλό βύθισμα το έκαναν φτερό στον άνεμο. Τι προπελάκια και κουραφέξαλα...

----------


## nikosnasia

ΩΣ EXPRESS DANAE ΣΤΗΝ ΥΔΡΑ ΣΤΙΣ 3 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 1998.
Pict19980903.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS DANAE ενα απο τα πιο επιτυχημενα ελληνικα σκαρια στην αιγινα το νοεμβριο του 1996

negatives (60).jpg

----------


## gtogias

> EXPRESS DANAE ενα απο τα πιο επιτυχημενα ελληνικα σκαρια στην αιγινα το νοεμβριο του 1996
> 
> negatives (60).jpg


Καταπληκτικό φως. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

METHODIA δεν ειναι αλλα ειναι EXPRESS DANAE το 1996 στο δεξαμενισμο μολις το ξανα πηραν οι αγαπητοι πισω.Το ωραιο στην υποθεση ειναι οτι του ξαναεβαλαν τα φτερα που ειχαν παλια οι τσιμινιερες

negative (362).jpg

----------


## marsant

Το αρχειο σου Ben ειναι ατελειωτο και μοναδικο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Υπαρχουν πολλες φωτο απο το συγκεκριμενο αφου ηταν απο τα αγαπημενα λιγο υπομονη να τις βρουμε!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στα χρόνια που έμεινε στο Σαρωνικό πήγαμε πολλές φορές στην Ύδρα και γυρίσαμε με το* "Εξπρές Δανάη".*
Νιώθαμε σαν να επιστρέφουμε στο παρελθόν, τότε που ταξιδεύαμε μαζί του για Σίφνο.
Γύρω στα 1982, θυμάμαι ότι ερχόταν δυο φορές την εβδομάδα στη Σίφνο, Τρίτη και Πέμπτη ή Παρασκευή.
Στα πρώτα χρόνια, στη δεκαετία του '70, έκανε ένα δρομολόγιο στο οποίο μετά τη Σίφνο πήγαινε Πάρο-Νάξο.
Πράκτοράς του στη Σίφνο ήταν ο κύριος Μυτιληναίος, γνωστός ως Λάκης, με το ομώνυμο καφενείο στην Απολλωνία. 

Εδώ, το *"Εξπρές Δανάη"* ξεκινά για ένα ακόμα ταξίδι για την Αίγινα.

Σαλπάροντας.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΟ 1983 ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΩΣ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΣΤΡΑΤΕΥΣΕΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΑΥΤΗ.ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να θυμηθούμε ότι για κάποια χρόνια έκανε ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα σε διάρκεια δρομολόγια της ακτοπλοΐας μας.
Ένα ταξίδι την εβδομάδα.

Έφευγε από τον Πειραιά και έπιανε Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Δονούσα-Αιγειάλη-Κατάπολα-Αστυπάλαια-¶γιο Νικόλαο-Σητεία-Κάσο-Κάρπαθο-Διαφάνι-Χάλκη-Ρόδο-Κω-Κάλυμνο-Λέρο-Πάτμο-Σάμο-Ικαρία-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη-Λήμνο-Καβάλα (Αλεξανδρούπολη) και επιστροφή.

Υπάρχουν και κάποιες παραλλαγές με Ανάφη και κάποια ακόμα νησιά

Το δρομολόγιο αυτό το έκανε, βέβαια, και ο* "Νηρεύς",* καθώς και κάποια ακόμα πλοία.

Ένα ταξίδι-δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το θυμαμαι που ερχοταν τοτε που λες, βιαστικα και εδενε εμπρος απο το blue sea.Θυμαμαι ακομα τον απαξιωτικο τροπο με τον οποιο το κοιταζαν!Τοτε ηταν το hit εφημεριδων αυτο το βαπορακι, ολο για αυτο ελεγαν και δεν σηκωνε ποτε κεφαλι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Δαναη* ...στο λιμανι του Πειραια.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

230.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EΧPRESS DANAE στον πειραια το 1996 μια φωτο αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON και Νιkos Maroulis 


danae kyklades.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση,    Ben Bruce   πανεμορφη η φωτο!

----------


## scenicmike

Αρχές των 70's, πηγαίνοντας Φολέγανδρο στο τότε άγονο δρομολόγιό του και περνώντας από ΚΕΑ-ΚΥΘΝΟ-ΣΕΡΙΦΟ-ΣΙΦΝΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΚΙΜΩΛΟ-ΣΙΚΙΝΟ-ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ.......... 23ώρες να φτάσει. Κανονική κρουαζιέρα. Και φτάνοντας στην Φολέγανδρο, όλοι στον καταπέλτη, αρόδο, λάντζες και επιτέλους μώλος.
Αχχχ. Ωραίες εποχές................

----------


## Panos80

Καλημερα σε ολους τους φιλους. Χαζευα το θεμα του εξπρες δαναη γιατι οσο ηταν στο σαρωνικο ηταν το αγαπημενο μου εξαιτιας του μπαλκονιου μπροστα και του περιεργου σκαριου του. Αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση στη φωτο με τη συναντηση με το γεωργιος 2 ειναι το ποσο κοντα περνανε και ο κοσμος στη πλωρη. Εγω θυμαμαι οτι ειχαν κατι σχοινια και δεν αφηναν να κατεβεις τη σκαλιτσα μπροστα απο το μπαλκονακι. Η θεα ομως απο εκει ηταν φανταστικη. Θυμαμαι το προσωπο μου καμμενο απο τον ηλιο τα καλοκαιρια αλλα εγω να τη βγαζω στο μπαλκονακι. Εκεινο που μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση ηταν το οτι "τελικιαζε" αμεσως αφου ξεκινουσε και εμοιαζε να πηγαινει σαν χαισπιντ αν και τελικα απ'οτι καταλαβαινω με καμια 14αρα μιλια θα πηγαινε. Επισης μου εχει πει ιστοριες ως κυκλαδες ο πατερας μου πηγαινοντας για παρο οταν ειχε φτασει να κανει 7 ωρες.Ηταν υπεροχο και στεναχωρηθηκα οταν το πηραν απο δω.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Κυκλαδες*...

kyklades.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τις αδυναμιες μου!Ενα μπραβο στον TSS APOLLON για τα σεμιναρια ιστορικης ακτοπλοιας που μας παραδιδει

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS DANAE απο τα πιο επιτυχημενα και σωστα ελληνικα σκαρια

film (80).jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Θα ήθελα να πω και εγώ κάτι για το Κυκλάδες και θα στεναχωρήσω τους φίλους Panos80 και Ben Bruce. Ταξίδεψα μία και μοναδική φορά μαζί του το 1979 από Κουφονήσια-Πειραιά, τότε που με λάντζες πηγαινοερχόταν ο κόσμος στα καράβια που έπιαναν τις μικρές Κυκλάδες. Το βαπόρι θεωρώ ότι ήταν σε εγκατάληψη, με κάτι μπαρόκ ταπετσαρίες στα σαλόνια που είχαν σουρώσει με τα χρόνια, σκουριά παντού και τουαλέτες που για να μπεις ήταν... απόφαση ζωής. Επίσης, μία τραγελαφική εικόνα που θυμάμαι ήταν ένα τζόβενο που έβγαινε στα καταστρώματα με μία κουδούνα για να αναγγείλει ότι το εστιατόριο του πλοίου άνοιξε, φωνάζοντας "μαντζάρε" γιατί φανταζόταν ότι έτσι θα τον καταλάβαιναν Ελληνες και ξένοι. Το μόνο συν που θυμάμαι ήταν ο πλοίαρχός του ο οποίος με φιλοξένησε πολλή ώρα στην γέφυρα μέχρι και το δέσιμο στον Πειραιά. Οσο για τις ναυπηγικές γραμμές του, έχουμε δει καλύτερα καράβια βγαλμένα από Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ μπαουλέ με αναλογίες που δεν με τρελαίνουν.

----------


## aegina

Symfonw me ton filo ANNA MARIA yparxoun poly pio pmorfa Ellinika ploia,oso gia to DANAI eixe wraies peratzades plwrio mbalkoni alla mikro garaz.

----------


## Naias II

> Θα ήθελα να πω και εγώ κάτι για το Κυκλάδες και θα στεναχωρήσω τους φίλους Panos80 και Ben Bruce. Ταξίδεψα μία και μοναδική φορά μαζί του το 1979 από Κουφονήσια-Πειραιά, τότε που με λάντζες πηγαινοερχόταν ο κόσμος στα καράβια που έπιαναν τις μικρές Κυκλάδες. Το βαπόρι θεωρώ ότι ήταν σε εγκατάληψη, με κάτι μπαρόκ ταπετσαρίες στα σαλόνια που είχαν σουρώσει με τα χρόνια, σκουριά παντού και τουαλέτες που για να μπεις ήταν... απόφαση ζωής. Επίσης, μία τραγελαφική εικόνα που θυμάμαι ήταν ένα τζόβενο που έβγαινε στα καταστρώματα με μία κουδούνα για να αναγγείλει ότι το εστιατόριο του πλοίου άνοιξε, φωνάζοντας "μαντζάρε" γιατί φανταζόταν ότι έτσι θα τον καταλάβαιναν Ελληνες και ξένοι. Το μόνο συν που θυμάμαι ήταν ο πλοίαρχός του ο οποίος με φιλοξένησε πολλή ώρα στην γέφυρα μέχρι και το δέσιμο στον Πειραιά. Οσο για τις ναυπηγικές γραμμές του, έχουμε δει καλύτερα καράβια βγαλμένα από Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ μπαουλέ με αναλογίες που δεν με τρελαίνουν.


Σίγουρα η εμπειρία που πέρασες δεν ήταν η καλύτερη, αλλά δεν συμφωνώ ότι αυτό το πανέμορφο βαπόρι είναι μπαουλέ....

----------


## Panos80

> Θα ήθελα να πω και εγώ κάτι για το Κυκλάδες και θα στεναχωρήσω τους φίλους Panos80 και Ben Bruce. Ταξίδεψα μία και μοναδική φορά μαζί του το 1979 από Κουφονήσια-Πειραιά, τότε που με λάντζες πηγαινοερχόταν ο κόσμος στα καράβια που έπιαναν τις μικρές Κυκλάδες. Το βαπόρι θεωρώ ότι ήταν σε εγκατάληψη, με κάτι μπαρόκ ταπετσαρίες στα σαλόνια που είχαν σουρώσει με τα χρόνια, σκουριά παντού και τουαλέτες που για να μπεις ήταν... απόφαση ζωής. Επίσης, μία τραγελαφική εικόνα που θυμάμαι ήταν ένα τζόβενο που έβγαινε στα καταστρώματα με μία κουδούνα για να αναγγείλει ότι το εστιατόριο του πλοίου άνοιξε, φωνάζοντας "μαντζάρε" γιατί φανταζόταν ότι έτσι θα τον καταλάβαιναν Ελληνες και ξένοι. Το μόνο συν που θυμάμαι ήταν ο πλοίαρχός του ο οποίος με φιλοξένησε πολλή ώρα στην γέφυρα μέχρι και το δέσιμο στον Πειραιά. Οσο για τις ναυπηγικές γραμμές του, έχουμε δει καλύτερα καράβια βγαλμένα από Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ μπαουλέ με αναλογίες που δεν με τρελαίνουν.


Σιγουρα δεν ηταν το πιο ομορφο. Απλα εχω ομορφες αναμνησεις απο το περασμα του στον σαρωνικο. Συνεπεστατο στις ωρες του, καπως μικρο αλλα σιγουρα σε καλυτερη κατασταση εσωτερικα απο αυτη που αναφερεις οτι ειχε παλιοτερα. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το προτιμουσα απο την ευτυχια (νυν Συμη) που ηταν τοτε στη γραμμη. Επισης ηταν το μοναδικο με το μπαλκονακι μπροστα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο αδελφός Αγαπητός (ΙΑL) πρόσεχε περισσότερο τα καράβια του από την παλαιά εταιρία. Οσο για τον Σαρωνικό, εκεί και τα καράβια ήταν διαφορετικά και μικρότερα και τα ταξίδια τους. Προφανώς σαν Εξπρές Δανάη ήταν καλύτερο από το Κυκλάδες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο αδελφός Αγαπητός (ΙΑL) πρόσεχε περισσότερο τα καράβια του από την παλαιά εταιρία. Οσο για τον Σαρωνικό, εκεί και τα καράβια ήταν διαφορετικά και μικρότερα και τα ταξίδια τους. Προφανώς σαν Εξπρές Δανάη ήταν καλύτερο από το Κυκλάδες.



Συμφωνω σε ολα μαζι σου.Το <απο τα καλυτερα> το βγαζω απο τη διαρκεια του σε αυτη την βανδαλη χρηση, τα σχετικα λιγα μηχανικα προβληματα,ειχε μηχανες ΜΑΚ και οχι της μετριες και πολυφορεμενες σε ελληνικα σκαρια MWM ,ειχε σωστη πλευση και δεν ειχε τα γνωστα προβληματα μπαλας που ειχαν οι αλλες ελληνικες κατασκευες.Και βεβαια σαν Δαναη ηταν στα καλυτερα του.

----------


## Νάξος

Το «Μορφονιός» νομίζω ότι είναι παρατσούκλι που πάει γάντι σε αυτό το πλοίο. Δεν ήταν το ομορφότερο ελληνικό ναυπήγημα, αλλά σίγουρα είχε τις χάρες και τη γοητεία του. Σε σχέση με το σαφώς πιο καλλίγραμμο Έλλη νομίζω ότι το Κυκλάδες έχει μια πιο μοντέρνα και τολμηρή σχεδίαση, αν και προσωπικά βρίσκω το Ελλη πιο όμορφο. Στην κατηγορία των πλοίων με διαστάσεις 60-80 m το Κυκλάδες ήταν από τα πιο ωραία και πετυχημένα ειδικά όταν ταξίδευε στο Σαρωνικό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ενα παράδειγμα αρμονικού σε γραμμές ελληνικής ναυπήγησης πλοίου στα ίδια περίπου μέτρα που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι το κρουαζιερόπλοιο ημέρας το Saronic Star του Αλεβίζου (Saronic Cruises). Ναι μεν δεν ήταν φέρρυ αυτοκινήτων και συνεπώς είχε χαμηλή πρύμη, αλλά και όλο το προφίλ του ήταν με πολύ καλές αναλογίες και βεβαίως από τις πιο όμορφες πλώρες σε ελληνικής ναυπήγησης πλοίο. Και να μην πούμε και για το Μυκήναι, κλπ.

----------


## aegina

Symfonw me ton ANNA MARIA ali8eia to SARONIC STAR itan poly omorfo an kai den itan ferry,symfonw epeiseis oti to DANAI itan poly kalytero tou EYTHXIA.

----------


## Amorgos66

> Μια ωραία φωτογραφία του ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ
> 
> Kyklades.jpg
> 
> Photo from George Giannakis


...λοιπόν,μια μικρή περιγραφή ενός μέρους του εσωτερικού χώρου,...όπως την θυμάμαι...
Ανεβαινεις την πρώτη σκάλα από την πρύμη,δεξια,...,ειχε τουαλέτες(τα στρογγυλά φιλιστρίνια),ευθεία μπροστά ένας μακρόστενος διάδρομος με θέσεις Πούλμαν ως το μέσον του πλοίου(τετράγωνα φιλιστρίνια),...
πιο μπροστά τραπεζαρία επιβατών(τετραγωνα φιλιστρίνια)...και ακόμα πιο  μπροστά κουζίνα (στρογγυλά φιλιστρίνια)....
Ιδια περίπου κατανομή και απο την δεξιά πλευρά....
Στα πρωτα χρόνια ...,θυμάμαι,...ήταν λοστρόμος ο περίφημος Λειβαδάρας απο την Σαντορίνη.....Αρχοντας ο τύπος....
Εκείνα τα χρόνια η πλώρη του πλοίου ήταν προσβάσιμη για οποιονδήποτε  ακόμα και κατά την διάρκεια της αγκυροβολίας.....και οι συζητησεις επιβατων -πληρωματος έδιναν και έπαιρναν,όσο το πλοίο έκανε τις μικρές διαδρομές της άγονης....
Στην δεξιά πλευρά φαίνεται επίσης το πορτέλλο-μπαρκαρίζο στο οποίο προσάρμοζαν μιά μεταλλική σκάλα για να γίνεται η απο-επιβίβαση στις βάρκες των λιμανιών της άγονης.......

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε amorgos 66 μήπως θυμάσαι ποιόν πλοίαρχο είχε τέλη δεκαετίας 70?

----------


## Panos80

Αν θυμαμαι καλα παλαιοτερα με ονομα εξπρες ευβοικος, ειχε μεταβει να παραλαβει τους επιβατες του Πηγασος οταν αυτος ειχε προσκρουσει σε μια νησιδα(δε θυμαμαι ονομα) λογω βλαβης πηδαλιου με συνεπεια το θανατο του πατερα γνωστου τραγουδιστη. 

Επισης πηγαινοντας προς το μπαλκονακι στη πλωρη θυμαμαι περναγες αναγκαστικα εξω ακριβως απο τη γεφυρα. 

Εχει κανεις σας φωτογραφια του πλοιου με τα τωρινα χρωματα και ονομα;

----------


## Amorgos66

Φίλε Panos80,.....για δες αυτό....

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...to-528694-ERKE


...εξαφανίσαν το ...δεξι μπαρκαρίζο...!!!

----------


## Panos80

Επειδη ειμαι και λιγο ασχετος, λεγοντας μπακαριζο;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εννοεί την σκάλα επιβίβασης (από το μπαρκάρω=embark). Στη φωτογραφία όμως φαίνεται να υπάρχει.

----------


## Panos80

Μηπως εννοει τη σκαλα που παει στο μπαλκονακι μπροστα; Αν εννοεις αυτο φιλε amorgos66 πρεπει να σου πω οτι ειχε μονο απο την αριστερη πλευρα το πλοιο σκαλιτσα για να κατεβεις μπροστα.

----------


## Amorgos66

Sorry,παιδιά αλλα μπαρκαρίζο ,εγω,εννοω την μεταλλικη πόρτα που υπηρχε στα δεξια του γκαράζ και λίγο πρυμα αλλα τωρα δεν την διακρίνω....
Εδώ φαινεται καθαρά,...ελέω σκουριάς...

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum//attach...chmentid=35831

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ενα παράδειγμα αρμονικού σε γραμμές ελληνικής ναυπήγησης πλοίου στα ίδια περίπου μέτρα που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι το κρουαζιερόπλοιο ημέρας το Saronic Star του Αλεβίζου (Saronic Cruises). Ναι μεν δεν ήταν φέρρυ αυτοκινήτων και συνεπώς είχε χαμηλή πρύμη, αλλά και όλο το προφίλ του ήταν με πολύ καλές αναλογίες και βεβαίως από τις πιο όμορφες πλώρες σε ελληνικής ναυπήγησης πλοίο. Και να μην πούμε και για το Μυκήναι, κλπ.



Το saronic star και το κυκλαδες ειχαν ενα κοινο χαρακτηριστικο το οποιο υπηρχε σχεδον σε ολα τα επιτυχημενα,οχι αναγκαστικα εμπορικα,ελληνικα φερυ,Το ειχε σχεδιασει ο κυριος Σπανιας.

----------


## Rocinante

Δυο πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου στο Σοτσι τον Οκτωβριο μπορειτε να δειτε ΕΔΩ και ΕΔΩ

----------


## a.molos

Το Εξπρες Δανάη στον Πειραιά, σε δύο εκδόσεις, συννεφιασμένη και ηλιόλουστη, παρέα με δύο παντόφλες του Αργοσαρωνικού.

express danae 21.03.1997.jpg

express danae.jpg

----------


## Panos80

Στη φωτο πιο πανω διπλα του διακρινεται ο "τρομερος" Αποστολος Π. και το Ελλας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS DANAE εξω απο την αιγινα

17-2-2010 (53).jpg

Αφιερωμενη στον τοτε πλοιαρχο της το γνωστο Διαμαντη Παπαγεωργιου τους TSS APOLLON, Apostolos, tasos @@@

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφα χρονια και υπεροχα σκαρια τα βλεπουμε τα αναπολουμε και μας θυμιζουν την χαμενη μας νιοτη!  Ευχαριστω για  την φωτογραφια Ben Bruce.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Κυκλαδες*...Πειραιας 1979. _Το Ελληνικο σκαρι που γεννηθηκε στο_ _Περαμα το 1972 ποζαρει στον φακο του Peter Stafford._ 

kyklades.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Απόλλων..._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τρεις φωτογραφιες του πλοιου σαν *ERKE* στην Τουρκια

Erke.jpg

Πηγη:  http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic...5063&start=460

----------


## a.molos

Δίπλα  του διακρίνεται το πρώην ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ ΙΙ της ΕΛΜΕΣ, το οποίο δραστηριοποιείται και αυτό στον Ευξεινο Πόντο.Αν δεν κάνω λάθος εκτός του χρωματισμού διατηρείται και το όνομα του πλοίου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δίπλα  του διακρίνεται το πρώην ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ ΙΙ της ΕΛΜΕΣ, το οποίο δραστηριοποιείται και αυτό στον Ευξεινο Πόντο.Αν δεν κάνω λάθος εκτός του χρωματισμού διατηρείται και το όνομα του πλοίου.


Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι το πλοιο εχει φωτογραφηθει στο λιμανι της Τραπεζουντος και οτι πηγαινει απο την Τραπεζουντα στο Σοτσι της Ρωσιας



> Cum 15 Ekm 2010, 14:04                                                                                        
> Trabzon Limanı'nda g&#246;rd&#252;ğ&#252;m, Piri Reis Gemicilik tarafından Trabzon Sochi arasında işletilen "*M/F Erke*" Feribotu Denizyollarının "Yeşilada" Feribotu'na benzemiyor mu?

----------


## Ellinis

> Δίπλα του διακρίνεται το πρώην ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ ΙΙ της ΕΛΜΕΣ, το οποίο δραστηριοποιείται και αυτό στον Ευξεινο Πόντο.Αν δεν κάνω λάθος εκτός του χρωματισμού διατηρείται και το όνομα του πλοίου.


Πολύ σωστά, παραδόξος διατηρεί το ίδιο όνομα.

----------


## Rocinante

> Δίπλα του διακρίνεται το πρώην ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ ΙΙ της ΕΛΜΕΣ, το οποίο δραστηριοποιείται και αυτό στον Ευξεινο Πόντο.Αν δεν κάνω λάθος εκτός του χρωματισμού διατηρείται και το όνομα του πλοίου.


Ετσι ακριβως Αντωνη. Το πλοιο ονομαζεται ακομα ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ ΙΙ.
Το περιεργο ειναι οτι τον τελευταιο καιρο δεν μπορω να το βρω στο Ais σε αντιθεση με τους αλλους τρεις της παλιοπαρεας που δραστηριοποιουνται στη γραμμη Τραπεζουντα - Σοτσι

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο οτι βλεπω ξαναβαλε δυο σωσιβιες λεμβους πισω.

----------


## Panos80

Το πλοιο εχει συσκευη AIS? Το ψαχνω καιρο και δε το βρισκω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *ERKE*. Λεπτομερεια

Erke1.jpgErke2.jpg
Erke3.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Το πλοιο εχει συσκευη AIS? Το ψαχνω καιρο και δε το βρισκω.


Το AIS ειναι M-F ERKE, γι' αυτο το λογο δεν το βρισκεις.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε και το καφρεπτη του ομορφου ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΑΝΑΗ απο το μακρυνο πια 1997 με πλοιαρχο τον Βασιλη Γεροντακη και υπαρχο τον καπτα Διαμαντη(ενας ειναι!)

scan0033.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Eξαιρετική φωτογραφία Ben ! πιάνει όλη τη μαγεία αυτών των μικρών σκαριών...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μπροστινο μπαλκονι με καθισματα?Μεγαλη πολυτελεια σημερα!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τρεις φωτογραφιες του πλοιου σαν *ERKE* στην Τουρκια
> Erke.jpg
> Πηγη:  http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic...5063&start=460


Προσφατες φωτογραφιες του  *ERKE*  στο Σοτσι

Πηγη: http://photofile.ru/users/chelcom/3303949/123858477/  και εδω http://www.infoflotforum.ru/lofivers...hp/t25243.html

Erke.jpg

Erke2 in Sochi.jpg

Erke3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σάμος 1981... το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ μπαίνει στο λιμάνι με δύο :shock::shock: ημέρες καθυστέρηση όπως αναφέρει στη λεζάντα ο φωτογράφος...

Δε νομίζω οτι υπερβάλει.. έξι χρόνια αργότερα προσπαθούσα να το φωτογραφήσω στη Ρόδο αλλά μάταια... όποτε έλεγε το πρόγραμμα του οτι θα ήταν στο λιμάνι δεν έβρισκα ίχνος του. Ήταν τότε που έκανε την άγονη από Αλεξανδρούπολη ως Καστελόριζο και πίσω στον Πειραιά, οπότε οι καθυστερήσεις που μάζευε ήταν "μυθικές"... κανονικό πλοίο φάντασμα!

kyklades 81.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλα ηθη και αλλα εθιμα.Μακαρι να ημουν επιβατης στην μυθικη αυτη γραμμη, με το θαλασσομαχο Κυκλαδες, με τα μοναδικα ευτραπελα και μοναδικους ανθρωπους.

----------


## Rocinante

Αυτη την σπανια φωτογραφια τωρα την πηρα χαμπαρι απο το Marinetraffic
http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/...4306&size=full

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή η φωτογραφία του "μεγαθήριου" ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ, φίλε rocinante. Κοντεύει και αυτό να σαρανταρίσει όπου να'ναι...αλλά εξωτερικά δεν είναι χειρότερα απ'ότι όταν ταξίδευε με τα σινιάλα του Αγαπητού 8)

Για να μην τα παραλέω, είχε ταξιδέψει και χωρίς σκουριές επί Αγαπητού. Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία από το βιβλίο "Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα 1945-1995" του Γ.Φουστάνου, μου κάνει αίσθηση μιας και το καράβι ποζάρει με το παλιό ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ σε δεύτερο πλάνο. Το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ αποσύρθηκε το 1973 άρα η φωτο πρέπει να είναι του 1972-73, τότε που το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ ήταν στη δύση της καριέρας του και το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ στο ξεκίνημα του.

Είναι ιδέα μου ή τα παράθυρα στον καθρέφτη είναι βαμμένα σε πράσινο πλαίσιο;

Image12.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Οτι εχει μια αποχρωση πρασινογκρι την εχει αλλα στις παλιες φωτογραφιες καποια χρωματα δειχνουν περιεργα. Εκτος αν υπαρχει λογος που ρωτας, που να σε παραπεμπει σε κατι.

----------


## Maiandros

> Είναι ιδέα μου ή τα παράθυρα στον καθρέφτη είναι βαμμένα σε πράσινο πλαίσιο;
> 
> Image12.jpg


Φιλε Αρη,τα παραθυρα στον καθρεπτη δεν ειναι βαμμενα σε πρασινο πλαισιο.Ειναι απλα καλυμενα με πρασινο μουσαμα,μια πρακτικη που γινοταν τοτε συνηθως,για την αποφυγη
του ηλιου.Μουσαμαδες χρησιμοποιουσαν βεβαια και στις περαντζαδες για την προστασια -εκτος του ηλιου- απο το σκονισμα της θαλασσας.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καλως ηρθες φιλε Maiandros  στην παρεα  μας

----------


## Ellinis

Καλως ήρθες στην παρέα μας φίλε maiandros. Δεν το είχα φανταστεί οτι θα ήταν μουσαμάς! Ευχαριστώ :-D

----------


## idrohoos

img061.jpg 

Αρχές δεκαετίας '80 από ικαρία πρός σάμο όταν γιά πολλά χρόνια έκανε την άγονη αλεξανδρούπολη-ρόδο.

----------


## esperos

Το  Υ/Κ  της  άγονης,  στην  Κάλυμνο  το  καλοκαίρι  του  1982


KYKLADES 001.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες από ένα καραβάκι που έγραψε την δικιά του ιστορία στην πιο απαιτητική άγονη γραμμή.
Ξεκινώντας από την Καβάλα πήγαινε Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Σάμο-Ικαρία-Πάτμο-Λειψούς-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κω-Ρόδο-Μεγίστη-Ρόδο-Σύμη-Τήλο-Νίσυρο-Αστυπάλαια-Αμοργό-Πειραιά.
Μαζεύοντας καθυστερήσεις σε κάθε λιμάνι στο τέλος έβγαινε εντελώς εκτός προγράμματος και έτσι είχε κερδίσει επάξια τον τίτλο του πλοίου φαντάσματος.

----------


## despo

Ακριβώς, ετσι είναι οπως τα λες φίλε Ελληνις.

----------


## DAFEL

ΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΧΑΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΑΓΟΝΩΝ ΝΗΣΙΩΝ.

----------


## Νάξος

Μὲ ἀρκετὴ καθυστέρηση… Ἀπὸ τὸ προσωπικό μου ἀρχεῖο διὰ χειρὸς Φώτη Πανάγου. Ἀφιερωμένη ἐξαιρετικὰ στὸν καπετάνιο Γιάννη Ζαζάνη.

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανη φωτογραφία Ντίνο και σε ευχαριστούμε θερμά που την ανέβασες! :-D

Τι να πρωτοπαρατηρήσει κανείς...
Τα απλά (και μάλλον φθηνά) υλικά της επένδυσης έρχονται σε αντίθεση με τη μπρούντζινη παραδοσιακή πυξίδα. H ψηλή καρέκλα του πλοιάρχου μάλλον μου φαίνεται οτι έχει μεταφερθεί από το μπαρ του πλοίου...
Τα εικονίσματα από τη μια και το λάβαρο του θρύλου από την άλλη δίνουν μια ανθρώπινη νότα στη γέφυρα... και να μη ξεχάσω και τα ποτηράκια που τι να καλύπταν άραγε;

----------


## Νάξος

Αὐτὴ ἡ φωτογραφία ἔχει μεγάλη ἱστορία φίλε μου Ἑλληνίς. Πρὶν ἀπὸ καμιὰ δεκαριὰ μέρες προσπάθησα νὰ ἀνεβάσω  στὸ φόρουμ τὴν συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία μαζὺ μὲ δυὸ λόγια, ἀλλὰ μιὰ διακοπὴ ρεύματος ἔκανε τὴν ἀπόπειρα ἀτμὸ καὶ τὰ νεῦρα μου τσατάλια. Θὰ προσπαθήσω ἐν συντομίᾳ νὰ πῶ κάτι γι' αὐτὴν τώρα. Κάλλιο ἀργὰ…

Τὸν κάπτα-Γιάννη τὸν γνώρισα πρόσφατα κι ἂς εἶχα τὴν φωτογραφία αὐτὴ στὸ ἀρχεῖο μου γιὰ ἔτη καὶ ἔτη. Τὸ «Κυκλάδες» κάποτε μοῦ κρατοῦσε συντροφιὰ σὲ μιὰ περίοδο τῆς ζωῆς μου πολὺ σιωπηλὴ καὶ παράξενη. Δὲν ἔτυχε τότε νὰ τὸ ταξειδέψω, μολονότι τὸ ἀγνάντευα σχεδὸν καθημερινὰ γιὰ ἀρκετὸ καιρό, μολονότι σχεδίαζα ἕνα ταξείδι «διαφυγῆς» μὲ αὐτό. Οἰ συγκυρίες τὰ φέρανε ἀλλιῶς. Ὁ ἀδερφὸς μου ποὺ εἶχε τὴν τύχη νὰ τὸ ταξειδέψῃ καὶ νὰ ἔρθῃ σὲ ἐπαφὴ μὲ τὸν καπετὰν-Γιάννη στὴν γέφυρα, ἔμαθε ἐπιπλέον ἀπὸ αὐτὸν λίγα πράγματα γιὰ τὴν τύχη τοῦ «Νάξος». Τὰ νέα ποὺ μοῦ μεταβίβασε στὸ κατόπι δὲν μοῦ ἦταν διόλου εὐχάριστα, ἀλλὰ ὁμολογῶ ὅτι ἡ ἄγνοια γιὰ τὴν τύχη τοῦ ἀγαπημένου βάπορα μὲ στεναχωροῦσε πολὺ περισσότερο. Κι ὅταν ἔχεις κάτι γιὰ ξεγραμμένο, ἀνακουφίζεσαι ὅταν γνωρίζῃς ὅτι αὐτὸ ζεῖ, ἀκόμα καὶ ὅταν βρίσκεται στὴν Ἄπω Ἀνατολή. 
Στὴν ἑπόμενη συνάντηση μὲ τὸν κάπτα-Γιάννη ἔχουμε νὰ ποῦμε πολλὰ καὶ μάλιστα περὶ ἀνέμων καὶ ὑδάτων. Γιατὶ σὲ ἀντίθεση μὲ τοὺς θαλασσινὰ ἀπαίδευτους ὁποιαδήποτε ἀναφορὰ σὲ κύματα καὶ μελτέμια εἶναι γιὰ ἐμᾶς τοὺς καραβολάτρες ὁλάκερη ἱεροτελεστία. Γιὰ μένα αὐτὴ ἡ φωτογραφία συμβολίζει τὰ παράξενα παιγνίδια ποὺ σκαρώνει ἡ  ζωή. 

«Ὅταν κάποιοι ἄνθρωποι πρέπει νὰ ξαναβρεθοῦν μαζὺ μιὰ μέρα, ἀκόμα κι ἂν τὸ ἀγνοοῦν, ὅ,τι καὶ νὰ τύχῃ στὸν καθένα ἀπὸ αὐτούς, ὅσο διαφορετικοὺς δρόμους κι ἂν ἀκολουθοῦν, τὴν ἡμέρα ποὺ πρέπει ἀναπόφευκτα θὰ ξανασμίξουν στὸν *κόκκινο κύκλο*.»
Jean-Pierre Melville (Le circle rouge, 1970).

Ἕνα εὖγε στὸν κάπτα-Γιάννη καὶ γιὰ τὸ λάβαρο τοῦ Θρύλου!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σαν Εξπρες Δαναη οταν εκανε δρομολογια στον Αργοσαρωνικο..._
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΑΝΑΗ.jpg
_Για τον φιλο   Ντινο_

----------


## Νάξος

Γιῶργο σ' εὐχαριστῶ, ὅπως καὶ ὅλα τὰ παιδιὰ γιὰ τὴν συνδρομή τους στὸ φόρουμ. Ἔχουμε κάνει ἀτέλειωτα ξενύχτια γιὰ τὰ πλοῖα τῆς παλιᾶς καλῆς ἐποχῆς σὰν συνταξειδιῶτες ἐδῶ στὸ ναυτιλία, ἄλλο ἕνα ἀξίζει τὸν κόπο!

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοίο συνεχίζει ακάθεκτο τα δρομολόγια του μεταξυ Τραπεζουντος- Σότσι...

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ σε μια αναχώρησή του από το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων της Αμοργού το καλοκαίρι του 1975. Ήταν θα έλεγα το πιο.... ροκ καράβι της ακτοπλοΐας μας τα χρόνια που εκτελούσε δρομολόγια άγονων γραμμών. Έλυνε από τον Πειραιά, ταξίδευε από την κάτω δεξιά πινέζα του χάρτη μέχρι την πάνω δεξιά και κανείς δεν ήξερε με σιγουριά πότε θα επιστρέψει...

Kyklades3.jpg Kyklades.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Μεθοδια στο λιμανι της Υδρας το καλοκαιρι του 1994 

_Methodia Hydra 1994_01.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα μοναδικη φωτο απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON που εχει ανοιξει για τα καλα το σεντουκι του!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....και μια μεταγενεστερη του 1998

new (538).jpg

----------


## Panos80

Υπεροχες φωτο.
Προσεξα ότι στη μεταγενέστερη φωτό του πλοίου ως Εξπρές Δανάη έχουν αφαιρεθεί οι βάρκες. Από τι προβλέπεται η ύπαρξη των συγκεκριμένων σωστικών που μετά αφαιρέθηκαν?

----------


## Maiandros

Και μία δικιά μου απορία...τις βαρδιόλες του γιατί άραγε τις ξύρισαν, για να φαίνεται πιο μοντέρνο; όπως επίσης και τα "φτερά" πρύμα,πάνω από τον καταπέλτη...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τις βαρδιολες τις αφαιρεσαν γιατι στον πειραια οι επαφες ειναι(ηταν) συχνο φαινομενο.Το μονο πλοιο στον αργοσαρωνικο που ειχε βαρδιολες ηταν το,περαστικο,Φαιδρα

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Για τους φίλους του καραβιού, προσωπικά ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε, πρόσφατη φωτογραφία του στην Τραπεζούντα με τα γνώριμα τρεξίματα σκουριάς στη πλώρη του. 

ERKE_2.jpg

πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Μεθοδια στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1994

_Methodia Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φυσικα και πηγαινε.Την εποχη της μεγαλης του δοξας σαν ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ το θυμαμαι αρκετα συχνα στην παρο.Τωρα ακριβως τα δρομολογια που εκανε δεν τα θυμαμαι δυστυχως..


Απο την _Φωνη της Παρου_ του Ιουλιου 1977 βρηκαμε οχι μονο τα δρομολογια του *Κυκλαδες* στην περιοδο εκεινη αλλα και αλλων πλοιων που εξυπηρετουσαν την Παρο.

19770700 all Foni tis Parou.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΑΝΑΗ   αποπλους απο το μεγαλο λιμανι   το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_Express Danae Piraeus 2001.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά φανταστείτε, αυτό το καραβάκι που όργωνε το Αιγαίο από πάνω μέχρι κάτω,να κάνει στα τελευταία Αργοσαρωνικό!

----------


## Ilias 92

Η μάνα μου το θυμάται να κάνει δρομολόγιο από Κάρπαθο (Διαφάνι) για  Ρόδο.
Ένα καραβάκι μια σταλιά!! Για αυτόν τον λόγο θεωρώ ότι τα μικρά και μεσαία πλοία είναι ποιο εύκολα στην διαχείριση και τελικά ποιο συμφέροντα για τους ιδιοκτήτες ανεξαρτήτως εποχής.

----------


## proussos

KYKLADES0001.jpg
*
ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ στον Πειραιά...με σινιάλα Αγαπητού...τότε που όργωνε το Αιγαίο !
Φωτογραφία του αξιαγάπητου Β' Οικονομικού Γιάννη Μαργώνη που χάθηκε στο ναυάγιο του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ.
*

----------


## Gallos952

*Here is a Petros Ikonomou, ex-mayor of Astypalia and editor, 
old PC of Pera Gialos with port under construction and an 
arriving boat. It must be between, 1979, 1980 or '81.
I'm not sure but the boat should be Kyklades from Agapitos
Bros. I think that she was coming once a week at that period
before Nereus became the official boat of the island in 1984.
You'll confirm or not. I trust into your expertise.* 
*Thanks to* *all of you**.*JF@Paris.fr

Astypalia Port 980.jpgAstypalia Boat 980.jpg





> Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες από ένα καραβάκι που έγραψε την δικιά του ιστορία στην πιο απαιτητική άγονη γραμμή.
> Ξεκινώντας από την Καβάλα πήγαινε Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Σάμο-Ικαρία-Πάτμο-Λειψούς-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κω-Ρόδο-Μεγίστη-Ρόδο-Σύμη-Τήλο-Νίσυρο-Αστυπάλαια-Αμοργό-Πειραιά.
> Μαζεύοντας καθυστερήσεις σε κάθε λιμάνι στο τέλος έβγαινε εντελώς εκτός προγράμματος και έτσι είχε κερδίσει επάξια τον τίτλο του πλοίου φαντάσματος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *
>  with port under construction and an 
> arriving boat. It must be between, 1979, 1980 or '81
> You'll confirm or not. I trust into your expertise.*
> 
> Astypalia Port 980.jpgAstypalia Boat 980.jpg


She is the previous AGIOS GEORGIOS of Ventouris,nicknamed "Xifias" (Swordfish), because of her bow.

----------


## Gallos952

*I know an Ag. Giorgios of Ventouris Sea Lines but she does 
look much to the picture of Astypalia.
Do you have any picture of the one you'r thinking about ?
Thanks Victor.*
Jean-Fran&#231;ois@Paris.fr





> She is the previous AGIOS GEORGIOS of Ventouris,nicknamed "Xifias" (Swordfish), because of her bow.

----------


## Gallos952

*Perfect ! Thanks again, Victor. This is it !
Rest to know the year. Should be '81 or '82.*
JF@Paris.fr

AGIOS GEORGIOS b.jpg




> She is the previous AGIOS GEORGIOS of Ventouris,nicknamed "Xifias" (Swordfish), because of her bow.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *I know an Ag. Giorgios of Ventouris Sea Lines*


Cpt Constantinos G.Ventouris was the owner.The Ventouris Sea Lines belongs to one of his sons Evangelos.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1986, στα δεξια της φωτογραφιας βλεπουμε  και το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ

_1986  KYKLADES Piraeus.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ χρησιμη φωτο φιλε TSS APOLLON.Κατα το Πασχα το αποτελεσμα

----------


## Gallos952

*I saw Kyklades to Astypalia during the late '80s.
Is somebody knows schedules for Ag. Georgios
and Kyklades from Piraeus, Amorgos and Astypalia
at that period ? May be from the newspapers cuts.
Thanks.*
JF@Paris.fr




> _To  ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1986, στα δεξια της φωτογραφιας βλεπουμε  και το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ
> 
> _1986  KYKLADES Piraeus.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> _To  ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1986, στα δεξια της φωτογραφιας βλεπουμε  και το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ
> 
> _1986  KYKLADES Piraeus.jpg


Στην θέση που το είχα γνωρίσει, με πολύ πρασινάδα στη γάστρα και την σκουριά ποτάμι από τα όκια. Έμοιαζε με ενα μικρό "πειρατικό" σε ένα λιμάνι με άλλα χρώματα από αυτά που έχει σήμερα.

----------


## Maiandros

> _To  ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1986, στα δεξια της φωτογραφιας βλεπουμε  και το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ
> 
> _1986  KYKLADES Piraeus.jpg


Το πλοίο αυτό έτσι το γνώρισα κι έτσι πάντα το θυμάμαι...,εξαιρετική φωτογραφία φίλε T.S.S APOLLON!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν και όταν ταξίδευα Πάρο με αυτό και πολλάαααα έλα δεν υπήρχε φωτογραφική, όλα αυτά που γράφετε μου ξυπνούν ωραίες και ανέμελες διακοπές και τα χρόνια της αθωότητας.  
Μετά από 42 χρόνια το Ελληνικής κατασκευής πλοίο συνεχίζει και ταξιδεύει. 
Ευχαριστώ το φίλο Cpt. Γιώργο που πήγε με το Ίωνας στο Kavkaz και μου έφερε αρκετό φωτογραφικό υλικό γαι να το χαρούμε όλοι μας. 
Χαρισμένη σε BEN BRUCE (τις περιμένει), T.S.S. APOLLON, Ellinis και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ERKE 02 15-05-2014.jpg
Υ.Γ η σκουριά στα όκια ........παραμένει.

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ το βλέπω σε καλή κατάσταση, ίσως πολύ καλύτερη απο τις εποχές του στην Ελλάδα επι Αγαπητών

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπουδαιο ευρημα Παντελη με το αγαπημενο πλοιο σε ζωη και σε καλη ακομα κατασταση!Απο οτι βλεπω εχουν αφαιρεσσει την παλια ξυλινη κουβερτα που για λογους οικονομιας την ειχαν καλυψει προχειρα με πολυεστερα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....εσκασε στη Ραφηνα τον Ιουλη του 93 ως ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ........ Δεν στεριωσε, τον Νοεμβρη την εκανε και το πηρε ο Αντωνης Βεντουρης το ονομασε ΜΕΘΟΔΙΑ και το εσκασε στο Σαρωνικο....


Προσωπικά δεν το θυμάμαι καθόλου ούτε στην Ραφήνα ούτε και στο Μαρμάρι. Πράγμα λογικό πιστεύω αφού έμεινε στη γραμμή σκάρτα τέσσερις μήνες. Το θυμάμαι πολύ καλά όμως όταν εκείνο το καλοκαίρι είχε κάνει την εμφάνιση του στην Κάρυστο στην μία και μοναδική εκεί του παρουσία.

Είχε έρθει -ως ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ βέβαια- απόγευμα (να ήταν τέλη Ιουλίου ???) και είχε κάνει τρεις - τέσσερις απόπειρες να μπει στο τόσο "ιδιαίτερο" λιμάνι της Καρύστου. Για άγνωστους λόγους δεν τα είχε καταφέρει, ή τέλος πάντων -για να το εκφράσω ευγενικά- είχε προτιμήσει να παραμείνει έξω αλλά πολύ κοντά στο λιμάνι, και να κρατήσει παρέα όλη τη νύχτα στους μόνιμους κατοίκους και τους παραθεριστές με την φωτισμένη φιγούρα του, αλλά και να δώσει τροφή σε συζητήσεις του στυλ : "το νέο καράβι, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ το λένε ή κάτι τέτοιο, θα κάνει και Μαρμάρι και Κάρυστο .....αν βρεθεί βέβαια μάγκας να το βάλει εδώ μέσα". Θυμάμαι το άλλο πρωί που ξύπνησα δεν ήταν πιά στην Κάρυστο. "Νύχτα έφυγε" που λέει και ο λαός μας, και ίσως αυτή η αδυναμία εισόδου του στο λιμάνι να ήταν και ο λόγος που δεν έμεινε στη γραμμή. Βέβαια μετά από τρία χρόνια μπήκε στη Κάρυστο το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ, σαφώς μακρύτερο, πλατύτερο, ογκοδέστερο και με μεγαλύτερο βύθισμα από το πάλαι ποτέ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ, αλλά εκεί ήταν .....άλλα τα κόζια, μιας και στα πηδάλια του είχε μιά μεγάλη μορφή της ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ως εξπρες ευβοικος ειχε ταξιδεψει το 1993 αλλα ηταν το πρωτο βαπορι που επιασε ο τοτε πλοιαρχος, που ως τοτε ηταν πολυ επιτυχημενος υπαρχος στους Αγαπητους, αλλα δεν τα πηγαινε πολυ καλα και εβαλαν απο διπλα του πρατηγο συνταξιουχο πλοιαρχο για βοηθεια.Το βαπορι δεν επιασε στην γραμμη και πουληθηκε στον Αντωνη Βεντουρη που τοτε αγοραζε βαπορια τετοιου size το ενα πισω απο το αλλο (ειχε 5 πορος εξπρες, οδηγητρια, αγιος νεκταριος , μεθοδια , μεθοδια ΙΙ).Ο πλοιαρχος ξαναεγινε υπαρχος και 2 χρονια μετα η εταιρεια ventouris ferries εκλεισε

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά την πλώρη του στο #157 ας δούμε και την πρύμη του, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Ίωνας.

ERKE 01 15-05-2014.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Μετά την πλώρη του στο #157 ας δούμε και την πρύμη του, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Ίωνας.
> 
> ERKE 01 15-05-2014.jpg


¶ρε Κυκαλαδάκι......,σε χάσαμε και σένα......

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το βαπορι δεν επιασε στην γραμμη και πουληθηκε στον Αντωνη Βεντουρη που τοτε αγοραζε βαπορια τετοιου size το ενα πισω απο το αλλο (ειχε 5 πορος εξπρες, οδηγητρια, αγιος νεκταριος , μεθοδια , μεθοδια ΙΙ).Ο πλοιαρχος ξαναεγινε υπαρχος και 2 χρονια μετα η εταιρεια ventouris ferries εκλεισε


 Φίλτατε Ben, θέλεις να πεις Ventouris Lines...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nαι σωστα φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ με το μπλε φουγαρο και μαυρη κορυφη

----------


## pantelis2009

Άλλη μία ...............για όλους τους φίλους του. Φορτώνοντας  στο Kavkaz.

ERKE 05 15-05-2014.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια φωτο του ιστορικου αυτου πλοιου Παντελη!

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχοντας αποπλεύσει από το  Kavkaz για άλλο ένα του ταξίδι.

ERKE 07 15-05-2014.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ, νομίζω στο Ηράκλειο, σε μια φωτογραφία του Ian Schiffman από το 1987. Τότε έκανε την άγονη από Αλεξανδρούπολη ως Καστελόριζο και με δεκάδες προσεγγίσεις. Για μέρες παιδευόμουν να το πετύχω εκείνο το καλοκαίρι στη Ρόδο, αλλά οι ώρες που έφθανε δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με τις προβλεπόμενες οπότε δεν μου έκανε τη χάρη...

κυκλαδεςς 87.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ, νομίζω στο Ηράκλειο, σε μια φωτογραφία του Ian Schiffman από το 1987. Τότε έκανε την άγονη από Αλεξανδρούπολη ως Καστελόριζο και με δεκάδες προσεγγίσεις. Για μέρες παιδευόμουν να το πετύχω εκείνο το καλοκαίρι στη Ρόδο, αλλά οι ώρες που έφθανε δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με τις προβλεπόμενες οπότε δεν μου έκανε τη χάρη...
> 
> κυκλαδεςς 87.jpg



Φίλε Ellinis δεν πρέπει να είναι στο Ηράκλειο καθώς δεν φαίνεται ο βόρειος λιμενοβραχίονας του Ηρακλείου και το κάστρο στο βάθος δεν μοιάζει με τον Κούλε. Μήπως είναι στη Ρόδο ?

----------


## Ellinis

Mπορεί φίλε... εγώ δεν κατάφερα να το δω στη Ρόδο, ο νοτιοαφρικανός το πέτυχε!

----------


## Gallos952

F/B Kyklades - Agapitos Lines, Piraeus late 70s - early 80s probably…

$_57-9.jpg

----------


## naxos1

Κάποια βίντεο τραβηγμένα πάνω στο πλοίο φέτος το καλοκαίρι  :Wink: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYvdE0r-lH0


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp9aChduH4g


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwvOTbYA_Rc


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7YswNS4fiQ


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIvntbl6m9A


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DawtmGh_IUs


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-0THxYzNTU


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1knHMHpvCo

----------


## threshtox

Οι πρώτες μου αναμνήσεις σε πλοίο ήταν στο Έλλη και στο Κυκλάδες, μέσα δεκαετίας 70. Το Νάξος και το Λήμνος μπήκαν λίγο αργότερα. Η μόνη ξεκάθαρη που έχω στο Κυκλάδες, πολύ πιτσιρικάς, είναι να τρώω μια μεγαλοπρεπέστατη γλίστρα και τούμπα σε κάτι λάδια στο γκαράζ.. :Topsy Turvy: 

Καλά ταξίδια να έχει το βαποράκι...

----------


## rafina-lines

Εκεί πάντως οι επιβάτες έχουν πρόσβαση μέχρι κατάπλωρα στο κοράκι και μπορούν να απολαύσουν θαλασσινό ταξίδι χωρίς περιορισμούς.  Εδώ στο Αιγαίο σε ποια πλοία επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση μέχρι το κοράκι??  Δε νομίζω ότι μπορώ να βρω κάποιο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εκεί πάντως οι επιβάτες έχουν πρόσβαση μέχρι κατάπλωρα στο κοράκι και μπορούν να απολαύσουν θαλασσινό ταξίδι χωρίς περιορισμούς.  Εδώ στο Αιγαίο σε ποια πλοία επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση μέχρι το κοράκι??  Δε νομίζω ότι μπορώ να βρω κάποιο...


Σίγουρα κανένα.Κάποτε όταν το ΕΞ.ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ πήγαινε δυτικές δεν είχαν βάλει την αλυσίδα κ επωφελήθηκα.Μου έβαλαν τις φωνές από την γέφυρα να φύγω.
Με το δίκιο τους οι άνθρωποι,που να ξέρουν ότι ήμουν ναυτικός κ γνωρίζω που περπατώ.
Υπάρχουν κ χώροι σε ορισμένα βαπόρια όπου οι περιορισμοί είναι υπερβολικοί βέβαια.Πχ στο ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ πάνω από το ρεμέντζο της πρύμης...

----------


## harryludens

> Σίγουρα κανένα.Κάποτε όταν το ΕΞ.ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ πήγαινε δυτικές δεν είχαν βάλει την αλυσίδα κ επωφελήθηκα.Μου έβαλαν τις φωνές από την γέφυρα να φύγω.
> Με το δίκιο τους οι άνθρωποι,που να ξέρουν ότι ήμουν ναυτικός κ γνωρίζω που περπατώ.
> Υπάρχουν κ χώροι σε ορισμένα βαπόρια όπου οι περιορισμοί είναι υπερβολικοί βέβαια.Πχ στο ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΑ πάνω από το ρεμέντζο της πρύμης...


Τον μακρινό Ιούλιο του 1991 έχω φωτογραφία στο κορακι του πεφιλημένου ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ μεταξύ Αμοργού-Κουφονησιού, επιστρέφοντας Πειραιά από Αστυπάλαια. Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση και η περίεργη διαμόρφωση του ντεκ κατάπλωρα με σκαλίτσες και παταράκια...... :Friendly Wink:

----------


## roussosf

Την εποχή των ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ - ΙΟΝΙΟ - ΕΛΛΗ - ΝΑΞΟΣ κλπ σε όλα είχες πρόσβαση κατάπλωρα εν πλώ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κ του ΣΑΠΦΩ.Μιλάμε γιά την εποχή της αθωότητας.Από τότε πολλά έχουν αλλάξει κ θα αλλάζουν προς το χειρότερο γιά τον καραβολάτρη....

----------


## Enburg

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ δεκαετία 70 μεσημεριανή αναχώρηση από Πάρο για Πειραιά και με ένα εφτάρι, θυμάμαι τα νερά (σκόνισμα) να φτάνει μέχρι το πιο πάνω κατάστρωμα , και να γινόμαστε λούτσα (πιτσιρικάδες τότε).
Όσο για τα άλλα ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ ΕΛΛΗ ΝΑΞΟΣ ΠΑΡΟΣ θυμάμαι και το ΑΙΓΑΙΟ και χαρακτηριστικά από το επάνω γκαραζακι κατάπλωρα βγαίναμε και καθόμασταν στην πλώρη με ράδιο και καμιά μπύρα.
Και για της μέρες που γινόταν σφαγή μέχρι και στης βάρκες μπαίναμε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν γνωρίζω αν το φετινό καλοκαίρι το πλοίο δούλεψε καθόλου είτε στην Τουρκία είτε στην Μαύρη Θάλασσα, σήμερα όμως το πέτυχα στο marinetraffic να καταπλέει στο λιμάνι Κερτς στην χερσόνησο της Κριμαίας, όπου ως γνωστόν δραστηριοποιούνται και έξι - επτά πρώην αμφίπλωρα μας (γραμμή Kerch - Kavkaz). Να δούμε αν το πλοίο θα ξεκινήσει μία νέα "καριέρα" στην συγκεκριμμένη γραμμή.

----------


## Maiandros

Μερικά πλάνα εν πλω στο ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ καθώς και την προσέγγισή του στα λιμάνια της Σύρου και της Πάρου έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε στο παρακάτω βιντεάκι από το 1'18" έως το 2'15". Με το πλοίο αυτό είχα ταξιδέψει κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '70 από Κατάπολα για Κουφονήσι και αντίστροφα,μικρά ταξίδια,της μίας ώρας περίπου...,θα ήθελα όμως να είχα κάνει κι ένα ταξίδι από Πειραιά για το νησί τα χρόνια εκείνα έτσι ώστε να είχα πιο πλούσια εμπειρία και αναμνήσεις από το πλοίο αυτό.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDWX8GL3lg4

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευτυχώς κ υπάρχουν αυτά τα βιντεάκια από τουρίστες κ βλέπουμε παλιά βαπόρια γιατί πόσοι Έλληνες είχαν τότε κάμερα 8 mm κ τι τραβούσαν.

Οι βάρκες του ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ήταν ,όπως βλέπετε ,ξύλινες κλιμακωτές.Υποθέτω μεταχειρισμένες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ύστατο ταξίδι πιθανότατα για το πλοίο, αφού από προχθές Παρασκευή βρίσκεται στα ανοιχτά του _Aliaga_. Σύμφωνα με το σήμα του στο AIS (στο οποίο εκπέμπει κανονικά), αναχώρησε από το Trabzon στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα την Δευτέρα 4 Ιουνίου, και λογικά ταξίδεψε αυτοδύναμο μέχρι τον τελευταίο του (???) προορισμό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως και μέχρι το τέλος του το Εξπρές Δανάη .....φαινόταν. Εδώ μια φωτο από το KAVKAZ όταν ήταν εκεί το Ίωνας.

ERKE-09-15-05-2014.jpg

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Καθώς και τα γράμματα "ΕΘΟ" κάτω από τα νυν RK (από το "ΜΕΘΟΔΙΑ").

Κρίμα σαν απώλεια μεν, αλλά από ζωή και βιογραφικό... σωστός Μητσοτάκης!  :Very Happy: .... Τι Κυκλάδες, τι Δωδεκάνησα, τι σε μεγάλες και εμπορικές γραμμές, τι άγονες, τι Βεντούρης, τι Αγαπητός, τι ακλόνητο στην MFD, τι εκπαιδευτικό.... Μέσα σ' όλα και μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματα ενεργό και καλοστεκούμενο...

Αυτά βλέπει το Vastervik και χτυπά τη γέφυρά του στον τοίχο...  :Glee:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και έστω από δυσάρεστο λόγο θυμηθήκαμε το καραβάκι, να το δούμε -σε λεπτομέρεια από καρτ ποστάλ- στον Πόρο, ως _ΜΕΘΟΔΙΑ_ κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας '90.

004.jpg

Να συμπληρώσουμε στο ιστορικό του, ότι είχε νηολογηθεί στον Πειραιά το _1969_ ως _ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ_ με α/α 3302, αριθμό νηολογίου που έφερε όλα του τα χρόνια στην χρόνια μας. Είχε ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Θεοφάνη Μπεκρή στο Πέραμα το _1970_, αλλά ολοκληρώθηκε και καθελκύστηκε το _1972_ από τα Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος - Ιτέα (United Shipping Yard). Κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα όμως στον ίδιο χώρο, μιας και το ναυπηγείο Θεοφάνη Μπεκρή συμπεριλήφθηκε κατόπιν στα Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος - Ιτέα.

Καλό θα ήταν να διορθωθεί και ο τίτλος του θέματος, μιας και το πλοίο για το (έστω μικρό) χρονικό διάστημα 1993 - 1994 δεν ονομαζόταν ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ αλλά _ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_.    

*Erke [Εξπρές Δανάη, Μεθοδία, Εξπρές Ευβοϊκός, Κυκλάδες]*

----------


## threshtox

...πώς περνάνε τα χρόνια..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> αναχώρησε από το Trabzon στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα την Δευτέρα 4 Ιουνίου


Αχ, Τραπεζούντα φίλε :Smile New: .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> μεγάλες και εμπορικές γραμμές, τι άγονες, τι Βεντούρης, τι Αγαπητός, τι ακλόνητο στην MFD, τι εκπαιδευτικό.... Μέσα


Εκπαιδευτικό δεν το ξέρω,μου έχει ξεφύγει κάτι;;;;

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Πιο πολύ σαν προσωνύμιο του χει μείνει ανεπίσημα, μια και το έδιναν σε αρκετές πρώτες πλοιαρχίες (ίσως έπρεπε να το βάλω σε εισαγωγικά).

Από καραβολατρικής άποψης, καλό θα ήταν να μάθουμε και ποιο θα το αντικαταστήσει

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....αναχώρησε από το Trabzon στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα την Δευτέρα 4 Ιουνίου.....





> Αχ, Τραπεζούντα φίλε.


Αχ, καλέ μου φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, είτε Trabzon, είτε Τράμπζον, είτε Τραπεζούντα, είναι απόλυτα βέβαιο ότι στην ίδια πόλη - λιμάνι αναφερόμαστε. Για ποιό λόγο κάνουμε ...δύσκολη την ζωή μας και (κυρίως) βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος συζήτησης ??? Εγώ Trabzon, εσύ Τραπεζούντα, όλα καλά !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=Espresso Venezia;603048]Αχ, καλέ μου φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, είτε Trabzon, είτε Τράμπζον, είτε Τραπεζούντα, είναι απόλυτα βέβαιο ότι στην ίδια πόλη - λιμάνι αναφερόμαστε. Για ποιό λόγο κάνουμε ...δύσκολη την ζωή μας και (κυρίως) βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος συζήτησης ??? Εγώ Trabzon, εσύ Τραπεζούντα, όλα καλά !!! [/QUOςTE]
Έχουμε πει ότι σε πόλεις από τις χαμένες πατρίδες να χρησιμοποιούμε τα ελληνικά ονόματα.Άλλα λιμάνια στην περιοχή ( Πόντος ) ,Σαμψούντα Samsun,Kερασούντα Giresun.Δλδ δεν μιλάμε γιά τπτ ξεχασμένα αρχαία ονόματα όπως Υδρούς Otranto κλπ
Eγώ σε τέτοια θέματα δεν κάνω καμία έκπτωση. :Pride: 
Πάντως όλα καλά  :Smile New:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Έχουμε πει ότι σε πόλεις από τις χαμένες πατρίδες να χρησιμοποιούμε τα ελληνικά ονόματα.Άλλα λιμάνια στην περιοχή ( Πόντος ) ,Σαμψούντα Samsun,Kερασούντα Giresun.
> Eγώ σε τέτοια θέματα δεν κάνω καμία έκπτωση.


Όχι φίλε μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ κάνεις λάθος, δεν το έχουμε πει, ούτε αναφέρεται σε κάποιον κανονισμό του φόρουμ, το έχεις πει εσύ. Εμένα θα μου επιτρέψεις να χρησιμοποιώ όποιο όνομα κρίνω εγώ σωστό να χρησιμοποιήσω, όπως σαφέστατα εγώ σου "επιτρέπω" να χρησιμοποιείς όποιο εσύ κρίνεις σωστό. Και ελπίζω αυτή η εκτός θέματος συζήτηση -την οποία δεν ξεκίνησα εγώ- να σταματήσει κάπου εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όχι φίλε μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ κάνεις λάθος, δεν το έχουμε πει, ούτε αναφέρεται σε κάποιον κανονισμό του φόρουμ, το έχεις πει εσύ. Εμένα θα μου επιτρέψεις να χρησιμοποιώ όποιο όνομα κρίνω εγώ σωστό να χρησιμοποιήσω, όπως σαφέστατα εγώ σου "επιτρέπω" να χρησιμοποιείς όποιο εσύ κρίνεις σωστό. Και ελπίζω αυτή η εκτός θέματος συζήτηση -την οποία δεν ξεκίνησα εγώ- να σταματήσει κάπου εδώ.


Δεν αναφέρεται σε κανονισμό αλλά κάπου το έχουμε συζητήσει.
Τεσπά είναι λυπηρό να χρησιμοποιούμε τούρκικα ονόματα χάριν ευκολίας αφού έτσι μας το σερβίρει το marine traffic,φίλε ΕV  :Smile New: .
Συγγνώμη γιά το εκτός θέματος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ύστατο ταξίδι πιθανότατα για το πλοίο, αφού από προχθές Παρασκευή βρίσκεται στα ανοιχτά του _Aliaga_. Σύμφωνα με το σήμα του στο AIS (στο οποίο εκπέμπει κανονικά), αναχώρησε από το Trabzon στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα την Δευτέρα 4 Ιουνίου, και λογικά ταξίδεψε αυτοδύναμο μέχρι τον τελευταίο του (???) προορισμό.


Μετά από παραμονή τεσσάρων ημερών στην ράδα, χθες το μεσημέρι, Τρίτη 12 Ιουνίου, προσάραξε τελικά στην παραλία του Aliaga.

Screenshot.jpg

Καλό θα ήταν να μεταφερθεί το θέμα στα "Ιστορικά" με νέο προτεινόμενο τίτλο : _Κυκλάδες [Εξπρές Ευβοϊκός, Μεθοδία, Εξπρές Δανάη, Erke]_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.
Να δούμε το πλοίο μας προσαραγμένο στο _Aliaga_, διά χειρός βέβαια _Selim San_.

01.jpg
_Aliaga_* -* _Selim San_

----------


## pantelis2009

Αναμνήσεις από παλαιά. Επάνω στο ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ( e.x Εξπρές Δανάη, Μεθοδία, Εξπρές Ευβοϊκός, Erke) στις 27-02-1979 για να πάω φαντάρος στην Κώ. Αυτός που πατάει στα ρέλια.

ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ 01 27-02-1979.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ στα νιάτα του ακόμα τότε,φωτογραφημένο ίσως στη Δονούσα,νησί το οποίο αναφέρεται και στο βιντεάκι  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v612LNepV2k απ'όπου και η φωτογραφία.

snapshot.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Από Αγιο κήρυκο πρός σάμο γύρω στό 1980 στό δρομολόγιο Ρόδο-Αλεξανδρούπολη καί επιστροφή,καί μέσω κρήτης,κυκλάδων γιά πειραιά.

100648158_10223070407415555_4458926160696311808_o.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Ίσως το πρώτο πλοίο που έχω σαν παιδική εικόνα, μαζί με το ΕΛΛΗ. Το ΝΑΞΟΣ και το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ καταγράφηκαν λίγο αργότερα στη μνήμη μου. Τι θυμάμαι από αυτό; Το βρώμικο γκαράζ, λες κι είχα αυτοκίνητο πέντε χρονών παιδί.
Χρόνια κι αυτά τότε...

----------

